# Another airline ripoff!



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

I just read a recent thread about airline ripoffs. Well, we all know about their sneaky and excessive extra charges but I've been hit by a real scam targetting non-EU customers, not once but twice! Maybe someone else in the same situation will read this and be forewarned.

I used to fly regularly between Exeter and Malaga. I don't know if I'm allowed to name the airline but it's a well-known buget airline based in Exeter, one of the few flying from Exeter to Malaga.

I'm a non-EU person flying with my wife, an EU citizen. Checking in at Exeter I was asked if I had a return ticket to the U.K. I said no, I wasn't sure of the date of my return and would book it later in Spain.

I was then informed that "Spanish law" requires all non-EU passengers to have a return ticket before entering Spain. Now, I've been flying to Spain for 42 years and I've never been asked such a thing by Spanish immigration.

What's more, I could choose to drive out of Spain or take a train or ferry or any number of options. Or even take a different airline to another location.

To keep it brief, this airline forced me to buy a return ticket from them (at an inflated price since it wasn't online) in order to get on the plane... a ticket I had absolutely no use for.

How could they force me to return to the U.K.? I'm not a U.K. citizen or even a resident. In fact, a return visit at that time would have put me over my tourist time allowance and would therefore by illegal!!!

The next time I was asked the same question but I was prepared... I lied and claimed to have an online booking with another airline. So I went through check-in but literally steps away from the plane I was pulled aside and told I had to buy a return ticket from them if I wanted to get on the plane since I didn't have documentary proof of my return ticket.

I was infuriated. If my wife hadn't needed to get to Spain urgently I would have made the ugliest scene possible.

And if I had been in the U.K. to follow it up I would have filed a legal claim.

As it is, I fought my case all the way to the airline's CEO but with no success. I made it clear that losing a regular customer would cost them far more than a reimbursement and it surely has. I've never flown with them again and never will under any circumstances.

Let me know if it's allowed and I'll be happy to name these scamsters.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DavidO said:


> I just read a recent thread about airline ripoffs. Well, we all know about their sneaky and excessive extra charges but I've been hit by a real scam targetting non-EU customers, not once but twice! Maybe someone else in the same situation will read this and be forewarned.
> 
> I used to fly regularly between Exeter and Malaga. I don't know if I'm allowed to name the airline but it's a well-known buget airline based in Exeter, one of the few flying from Exeter to Malaga.
> 
> ...


who are they?


has it ever happened with any other airline?

if I were you I'd get proof from the Spanish Consulate that it's not law (if indeed it isn't - & I don't _think_ it can be, for the reasons you stated) & kick up a right royal fuss if they do it again


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

FLYBE. I have never had any problem of this sort at all with any other airline and I think I've flown with about every carrier between Spain and other European cities.

Now, I do know that most immigration authorities can demand proof of a visitor's ability to return from the country, depending on the circumstances. However, this is the responsibility of Spanish immigration. This is something that's being used and abused by the airline.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DavidO said:


> FLYBE. I have never had any problem of this sort at all with any other airline and I think I've flown with about every carrier between Spain and other European cities.
> 
> Now, I do know that most immigration authorities can demand proof of a visitor's ability to return from the country, depending on the circumstances. However, this is the responsibility of Spanish immigration. This is something that's being used and abused by the airline.


If you live in Spain, then you should have a Spanish residence permit (residencia), and showing that should have satisfied Flybe's requirements.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DavidO said:


> FLYBE. I have never had any problem of this sort at all with any other airline and I think I've flown with about every carrier between Spain and other European cities.
> 
> Now, I do know that most immigration authorities can demand proof of a visitor's ability to return from the country, depending on the circumstances. However, this is the responsibility of Spanish immigration. This is something that's being used and abused by the airline.


This does appear to be a requirement for non-EU visitors:



> The borderless region known as the Schengen area includes the following countries: Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, The Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain and Sweden. All these countries issue a standard Schengen visa that has a multiple entry option that allows the holder to travel freely within the borders of all. *Non-EU nationals must hold a return or onward ticket, all necessary documents for onward travel and sufficient funds.*
> Spain Visa and Passport entry requirements, Spain Travel Guide


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This does appear to be a requirement for non-EU visitors:


I guess that's in the same way that we have to have a return flight booked out of the US when we visit

I can see what the OP is saying though - surely it's for_* immigration*_ to deal with - not for the airline to insist that he buy a return ticket with them?

after all - there are many ways of leaving Spain, as he says - although it does seem to be clear you need proof that an exit from the Schengen area is booked 

but again - surely that is a matter for immigration, not the airline:confused2:


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

This was a few years ago and I wasn't a Spanish resident at the time. But I believe that's irrelevant to the problem. It would have happened the same if I were flying to France to continue my holiday.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I guess that's in the same way that we have to have a return flight booked out of the US when we visit
> 
> I can see what the OP is saying though - surely it's for_* immigration*_ to deal with - not for the airline to insist that he buy a return ticket with them?
> 
> ...


Yes, but I believe that if the flew him without proof of a return ticket & spanish immigration refused him entry the carrier is required to take him back , at their own expense, plus 000's € fine. The US enforce it rigidly.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, but I believe that if the flew him without proof of a return ticket & spanish immigration refused him entry the carrier is required to take him back , at their own expense, plus 000's € fine. The US enforce it rigidly.


That's right - the airline is just covering its backs. The fine for carrying an ineligible passenger to UK I think is £5,000.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> That's right - the airline is just covering its backs. The fine for carrying an ineligible passenger to UK I think is £5,000.


NOW I understand - I hadn't realised that - though I suspected it might be the case


----------

